# Advice on Pay



## kelleycrista (Aug 13, 2015)

I am currently a private chef for a family of three, which sometimes goes up to 5 people.  They are elderly people visiting from Austria and require high quality but simple to eat meals.  I do all of the grocery shopping and cooking which takes about 6 hours a day.  I then serve them dinner and clean all the dishes as well.  I drive a half hour to their lake house each day which costs me around $25-30 in gas money.  I occasionally serve lunch meals and chauffer them to the places they need to be.  I am unsure how much to ask for payment because they are relative of a family friend. I am lenient on price however I do put in very many hours of driving, labor, and doing extra work such as looking after the family.

My question is what are the usual rates and if I should pay by hour+ gas, by meal+ gas, or salary?


----------



## youngjefeindfw (Aug 5, 2015)

My advice would be to charge a flat rate for gas/travel. Which you could figure out based on your car's MPG and what you honestly feel is the value of your time. And then charge on your time what you feel is fair. Do not short-change yourself. You've worked hard to get here.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

youngjefeindfw said:


> My advice would be to charge a flat rate for gas/travel. Which you could figure out based on your car's MPG and what you honestly feel is the value of your time. And then charge on your time what you feel is fair. Do not short-change yourself. You've worked hard to get here.


THAT.

And don't forget to consider things like wear and tear on your vehicle, pro rate the insurance etc.

Not sure how you're doing your taxes on this business....just wanna be sure you account for every thing--

it all, as they say, adds up.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

In the U.S. The Government Services Agency (GSA) annually computes the number of cents that is allowable for charging mileage on government contracts. It is accepted by almost everyone as the "right amount" for average reimbursement purposes.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You can also claim .56 per mile, to and from, on your taxes if you go directly there.. You should be able to attach all the driving during work hours.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

"* I drive a half hour to their lake house each day which costs me around $25-30 in gas money"*.

What are you driving? A tractor trailer truck?

Just approx. figuring.< 60 mph. = 60 miles round trip>. <$2.50 to $3.00 per. gallon>. < 10 gallons for 60 miles> * 6 mpg*.?

< 30 mph. = 30 miles round trip>. < " " < 10 gallons for 30 miles> * 3 mpg*.?

But! that is using my Italian calculator/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

*Sorry, that was rude. I'm seeing that this might be your first post. Please note, ChefTalk is more professional than **my post. Welcome to ChefTalk!*


----------



## clairelv (Apr 29, 2015)

kelleycrista said:


> I am currently a private chef for a family of three, which sometimes goes up to 5 people. They are elderly people visiting from Austria and require high quality but simple to eat meals. I do all of the grocery shopping and cooking which takes about 6 hours a day. I then serve them dinner and clean all the dishes as well. I drive a half hour to their lake house each day which costs me around $25-30 in gas money. I occasionally serve lunch meals and chauffer them to the places they need to be. I am unsure how much to ask for payment because they are relative of a family friend. I am lenient on price however I do put in very many hours of driving, labor, and doing extra work such as looking after the family.
> 
> My question is what are the usual rates and if I should pay by hour+ gas, by meal+ gas, or salary?


woo . you are so nice ! i want a chef like you too !! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif i don't know the money but i have to say you are a great one......


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm confused how you're already working without a contract already in place. Have you been performing these tasks persona nongratis? If you are/have been, I would go home, take advice from experienced chefs, and work out a game plan with your clients that you and they agree is fair and reasonable.

One more little tidbit of advice: try never to mix money and friends and/or family again or at least not too often.


----------

